# Portable Chainsaw Mill



## tntgamecalls (Dec 13, 2013)

Do any of you all have experience with the portable chainsaw mills like Northern Tool sale? I know they would be good for doing a lot of milling, but I would just want to do a log or two every now and then. Thanks.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2013)

We have had lengthy discussions about them in the saw milling forum, also search for alaskan mill. See what I am holding in my avatar?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 13, 2013)

I have 2 CSM's


----------



## RJS (Dec 17, 2013)

I bought one this year, I think that it is awesome and has opened a whole new world of a hobby, that I dont have time for. tald to "woodtickgreg" he helped me out a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2013)

I was not trying to avoid answering the question, it's just not a simple answer. There are many ways to csm and many opinions on it. That is why I suggested looking at some of the threads that are in the saw milling section. We have had long discussions on it and shared a lot of information amongst us. I am always willing to help a fellow member here, but a lot of the questions you have may be answered in the threads. If not, then ask away and add to the threads so others may benefit from the discussion as well.


----------

